# is it on 30 or what the C'''i am missing?



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.55n3.org/

Manfred Diel


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting site. HO track and buildings and X2F couplers.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Well since '30' was HO and this stuff uses HO track you might say; Sorta... 

This is the evolution you .3 guys have made, On30 is similar to 1:22.5, On3 (36") required a slightly wider track ga. So 1:22.5 is similar to On30 and 1:22.3 =On3 
Simple explanation; they used 1/3 of the gauge to find a scale foot (5.5mm) and then built to the scale 1' = 5.5mm Thus shrinking On30 to 55.... just to use available mechanisms.... 

John


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

just looks like someone who liked the On30 size but did not like the fact that it is not true to scale for 3 foot "36 inch" narrow gauge


and insted of doing On3 like most foke that want scale O gauge narrow gauge and running On3 track he desided to go with HO track and declare it 3 foot and then rescale everything to fit the track 

this means that instead of running 1 to 48 scale with On3 track he runs 1 to 55 scale on HO track or 1 inch = 55 inches


On30 is 1 to 48 useing HO track as 30 inch narrow gauge or 30 inch rail to rail


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah, but the justification is what gets me. 

Narrow gauge modelling going to the other end of the bellcurve?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup, that's Dallas. He's from Ball-tee-mor. He's a regular over at Gn15.info and the RRLine sites. The funny thing is he sells lots of On30 goodies - http://www.bouldervalleymodels.com/. I have been meaning to ask him about this oddball scale choice. 

-Brian


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

The irony is that now he has the correct track gauge, 
but everything else becomes far less accurate because you have to tweak 1/48 and 1/87 models to fit the new scale.. 

so instead of having very accurate models in 1/48 scale with the wrong gauge, 
you now have much less accurate models in 1/55 scale with the correct gauge.. 

oh well..to each their own!  

Scot


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Explains it! me like hikhack,me likes politics ,me wants more scale sh** Finally me happy!! QUIRCKS!!! 

NO NAME NO KNOW! 

M.D.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

A friend of mine has found that On30 is perfect for building his ficticious 30" industrial tramway. 

Granted, Bachmann have done both 2 and 3 foot stuff, they seem to catch the most fan flack for the 30" stuff like the outside frame 4-4-0, 2-8-0 and articulated loco to name a few. Granted, much is due to the fact that the US was one of the few areas that was not covered by the thousands (maybe millions) of miles of 30" gauge trackage from South America to the huge networks in Russia and China. 

I never understood the complaints, if you want 2 or 3 foot gauge stuff, there are models in both On2 and 3. Soem Bachmann stuff has been converted for such. 

So it goes....


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By lotsasteam on 25 Jan 2010 09:47 AM 
http://www.55n3.org/

Manfred Diel
Yeah, that's Harold. He's actually had quite a few articles in RMC. He is a lot like me, hasn't exactly found what he wants from this hobby so he jumps from one scale to another quite frequently.


His original site is at http://www.pacificcoastairlinerr.com/

Scott


----------

